

Power Consumption of Video Game Consoles Under Realistic Usage Patterns - dgallagher
http://wpweb2.tepper.cmu.edu/ceic/papers/CEIC-11-01.asp

======
dgallagher
Direct PDF Link: <http://wpweb2.tepper.cmu.edu/ceic/pdfs/CEIC_11_01.pdf>

Summary: [http://www.destructoid.com/study-wii-isn-t-necessarily-
green...](http://www.destructoid.com/study-wii-isn-t-necessarily-greener-than-
xbox-360-ps3-197523.phtml)

